
The Verification of a Distributed System - mpweiher
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2889274
======
dang
Is there a working URL for this?

~~~
mpweiher
Odd...I checked from browsers not logged into my ACM account before
submitting.

~~~
dorian-graph
It's working fine for me in incognito mode.

